# Raleigh Wide Open Celebration



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone in the triangle area is planning on attending the Raleigh Wide Open Celebration this Saturday in downtown Raleigh. I plan on attending and figured it would be nice to meet some of the members that live in the area.

http://www.godowntownraleigh.com/rwo/index.html


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

The place is going to be a zoo. Since I'm not big on crowds (slight touch of claustrophobia) I won't be going. Add the fact that since there is going to be a parade I can't carry legally, and it just compunds it for me.

Maybe we should try to get Triangle members to meet at a local range? There's not too many around here, odds are a few of us frequent the same ones.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Are both of you guys in Raleigh...?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm not going, either. Aside from my dislike of crowds, I will be in work. I actually forgot all about this. I guess this means work will be slow on Saturday. I'll remind everyone. 

And hey, I'd be up for meeting at a local range. What range do you guys use mostly?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm in Fuquay. I shoot at Personal Defense & Handgun on Tryon Rd. in Raleigh, but I'm open to trying other ranges as well.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

If anyone is ever in the Greensboro area, give me a heads up and we'll do a range meet up. I usually go down the range every sunday, but sometimes will do a saturday trip... Here's a link to the range website with some info:

http://www.calibers.net/

It's a pretty nice range, great folks there as well.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I go to PDHS every now and then. I guess I was there... oh, two weeks ago. 

Caliburs! I've been there! LOL! I do like that place. It has been a bit of time since I've been there, but I'd be up for a road trip!


----------

